

SQL Injection on eBay.com.au subdomain - mrsaint
http://blog.internot.info/2014/05/sql-injection-on-ebaycomau-subdomain.html

======
harshreality
Does Australian Ebay have a different security team and different management?

5 days to fix SQL injection seems quite slow.

SQL injection at all is quite embarrassing. Why was it not caught and fixed by
routine QA or auditing?

~~~
huxley
Large organizations sometimes manage to institutionally forget that they ever
had some assets:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/04/12/missing_novell_serve...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/04/12/missing_novell_server_discovered_after/)

------
fdsxcvniu
Oh noes, they're going to steal all of the Kangaroos!!

~~~
chrismorgan
Hang on, you’re sounding _flippant_ about this. Stealing all the kangaroos
would be a very serious thing, you know.

~~~
fdsxcvniu
Yes I realize that. How would Australians be transported?

